# Replacement for Innokin Zenith - specifically for salt nic



## gbyleveldt (15/11/20)

Hi Guys,

As above, the coils for these has become unobtanium. I know there's a LOT of replacement Tank/Coil options out there but I'm, quite frankly, too stupid to know what would work well for Salt Nic juice.

Any good suggestions for coils, failing that maybe a replacement tank with ample supply of coils for my application? Can I just use any combo with a 1-1.4ohm coil, or is there something specific I should consider for Salt Nic use? Come now, help a dummy out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

@Grand Guru @Dela Rey Steyn


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

gbyleveldt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As above, the coils for these has become unobtanium. I know there's a LOT of replacement Tank/Coil options out there but I'm, quite frankly, too stupid to know what would work well for Salt Nic juice.
> 
> Any good suggestions for coils, failing that maybe a replacement tank with ample supply of coils for my application? Can I just use any combo with a 1-1.4ohm coil, or is there something specific I should consider for Salt Nic use? Come now, help a dummy out


I heard the zenith and slide coils are compatible

Edit. Zlide... Phone auto corrected. Sorry didn't check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gbyleveldt (15/11/20)

Resistance said:


> I heard the zenith and slide coils are compatible



Hmmm, from what I can see the Zenith and Zlide coils are the same. The Slide coils are made by Vladdin and they look very different. I'm happy to be wrong though.

I'll be happy to replace the tank as well if I can get coils that's suitable for my use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

https://vpz.co.uk/products/innokin-zenith-e-cig-replacement-coils-pack-of-5
Same coils bro.check the link.innokin zenith and innokin slide. Not the vladdin slide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

gbyleveldt said:


> Hmmm, from what I can see the Zenith and Zlide coils are the same. The Slide coils are made by Vladdin and they look very different. I'm happy to be wrong though.
> 
> I'll be happy to replace the tank as well if I can get coils that's suitable for my use.



https://vapeguy.co.za/innokin-zlide-zenith-coil-pack
Check out this site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

gbyleveldt said:


> Hmmm, from what I can see the Zenith and Zlide coils are the same. The Slide coils are made by Vladdin and they look very different. I'm happy to be wrong though.
> 
> I'll be happy to replace the tank as well if I can get coils that's suitable for my use.


Sorry, auto correct error.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gbyleveldt (15/11/20)

Resistance said:


> Same coils bro.check the link.innokin zenith and innokin slide. Not the vladdin slide.



Eish my man. It says *z*lide, not *s*lide. Innokin doesn't make a *s*lide, only *z*lide. Only *s*lide I can find is made by Vladdin.



Resistance said:


> Check out this site.



Yeah they out of stock, checked with them already a while back. I appreciate your willingness to help though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (15/11/20)

gbyleveldt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As above, the coils for these has become unobtanium. I know there's a LOT of replacement Tank/Coil options out there but I'm, quite frankly, too stupid to know what would work well for Salt Nic juice.
> 
> Any good suggestions for coils, failing that maybe a replacement tank with ample supply of coils for my application? Can I just use any combo with a 1-1.4ohm coil, or is there something specific I should consider for Salt Nic use? Come now, help a dummy out



Level of support by the local suppliers is sometimes way bellow the standard (to say politely).
If you feel ready, something like this could be a good alternative:


https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/rta/products/hellvape-md-mtl-rta

Plus one roll of 26 guage Nichrome 80 (Ni80) or stainless steel (SS) wire
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuilding-supplies/products/nichrome-wire-22-ga
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuilding-supplies/products/stainless-steel-wire
and one pack of cotton.
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuilding-supplies/products/cotton-bacon-v2

All of that can last for a fairly long time and it's way cheaper than commercial coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

alex1501 said:


> Level of support by the local suppliers is sometimes way bellow the standard (to say politely).
> If you feel ready, something like this could be a good alternative:
> View attachment 213759
> 
> ...


There's one available in the classies.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hellvape-md-rta-with-extras-for-sale.t69664/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## gbyleveldt (15/11/20)

Thank you guys. I already have a very nice Hellvape RTA on a Vaporesso mod that I use occasionally for flavors and billowing smoke. But it’s not my daily and, quite frankly, it doesn’t give me the same hit/satisfaction I get with nic salts. I’ve tried many eliquid devices over the years and it’s only the nic salt type devices that made me kick the habit of smoking.

Don’t get me wrong, I enjoy both. But for different reasons/occasions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964 (15/11/20)

if you want to keep using the innokin zenith tank in future they still stock these coils at fasttech, might be worth getting an order, will just take a long time to arrive to SA. as suggested you decide to switch tanks permanent or just until your coils arrive. this is why I stock up on coils a lot for future use.you never know when it becomes unavailable to buy

https://www.fasttech.com/category/3007/coil-heads?sort=r&keywords=innokin+zenith

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

gbyleveldt said:


> Thank you guys. I already have a very nice Hellvape RTA on a Vaporesso mod that I use occasionally for flavors and billowing smoke. But it’s not my daily and, quite frankly, it doesn’t give me the same hit/satisfaction I get with nic salts. I’ve tried many eliquid devices over the years and it’s only the nic salt type devices that made me kick the habit of smoking.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I enjoy both. But for different reasons/occasions


You can vape NIC salts with any coil. It's the wattage you vape at that makes people point fingers.
I DL vaped NIC salts up to 24mg with DIY coils at low wattage and was happy with it too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gbyleveldt (15/11/20)

fbb1964 said:


> if you want to keep using the innokin zenith tank in future they still stock these coils at fasttech, might be worth getting an order, will just take a long time to arrive to SA. as suggested you decide to switch tanks permanent or just until your coils arrive. this is why I stock up on coils a lot for future use.you never know when it becomes unavailable to buy


You, sir, are a legend! I’ll hit them up and get a bunch of coils. Thank you!




Resistance said:


> You can vape NIC salts with any coil. It's the wattage you vape at that makes people point fingers.
> I DL vaped NIC salts up to 24mg with DIY coils at low wattage and was happy with it too.


And so are you! Ok so that answers one of my big questions then. Noob, remember haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

gbyleveldt said:


> You, sir, are a legend! I’ll hit them up and get a bunch of coils. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> And so are you! Ok so that answers one of my big questions then. Noob, remember haha



Just re-coiled and re-wicked with a mix of salts and freebase. 0.94 ohm coil.

vaping @Max output. About 25w

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gbyleveldt (15/11/20)

Thanks again guys, I just ordered 200 coils from FastTech. I went for DHL option as I don’t want to wait for weeks. I’ll see how it goes and put in a larger order for more coils at slower shipping at a later time.

You guys rock!!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

